# Hair around eyes



## Havamum

I'm trying to figure out how to handle keeping the hair out of my puppy's eyes. I have decided (I think) to let the nose hair grow out, but don't want to do the top knot, so am trying out what to do with the bangs area. Also, the hair right between her eyes is confusing me. Do I shave that? Let it grow out with the nose? Or trim it? I'm not really sure what direction it's even supposed to go in. Since I'm not doing a top knot, it doesn't automatically go up. If anyone has any tips, or and pics, I'd love to see them and know how you do it!


----------



## Havamum

This is sort of the look I would like. I can't tell if any trimming/shaving between the eyes has been done, or have they just trained the hair to sit where they want it to sit?


----------



## krandall

Havamum said:


> This is sort of the look I would like. I can't tell if any trimming/shaving between the eyes has been done, or have they just trained the hair to sit where they want it to sit?


You DEFINITELY don't want anyone to shave between they eyes! Those who trim between the eyes, or trim bangs do it with scissors. This dogs has definitely had some trimming done at the corners of his eyes. He looks very cute, though! It's certainly not a bad look!


----------



## Havamum

Thanks Krandall! Can I ask why no shaving! Id be nervous with a pair of scissors so close to her eyes! I plan to do it myself..


----------



## Naturelover

With Archer I had the groomers cut bangs, which I like, but leave the hair beneath the eyes to grow. They actually left more than I would have anticipated. About halfway from the top to bottom of his eyes the hair transitions from trimmed to bangs to long and falling below. If the hair isn't trained down it looks like it's covering his eyes. I'm holding out though to grow it out... I'll be able to comment better once it's actually grown! I have a pic somewhere on here of his recent grooming...


----------



## krandall

Havamum said:


> Thanks Krandall! Can I ask why no shaving! Id be nervous with a pair of scissors so close to her eyes! I plan to do it myself..


For two reasons. First because it looks awful and grows out worse.  Second, while it might sound more dangerous to have scissors near their eyes, it's not. You work with the edge of the blades when trimming around the eyes, not with the tips. So there is little chance of poking the dog in the eye. &#8230;and if a pup won't tolerate it and sit still, a good groomer will just say they can't do it, and put it off until the pup is a bit older.


----------



## Celesthav

krandall said:


> You DEFINITELY don't want anyone to shave between they eyes! Those who trim between the eyes, or trim bangs do it with scissors. This dogs has definitely had some trimming done at the corners of his eyes. He looks very cute, though! It's certainly not a bad look!


I've had a mess around Maggie's eyes to deal with since she was groomed last May at 11 months old. I had let all fur grow around her face so her eyes wouldn't be irritated anymore as per breeder's advice. I gave specific directions to the groomer that nothing on Maggie's face, ears, beard and tail was to be cut but the groomer trimmed her anyway. All the body trimming was great except for what the groomer did around Maggies eyes. She was "shaved" between her eyes so close that I didn't notice for a week until the tiny hairs started growing enough to see. I wondered why the groomer said, "Maggie didn't like any face work". I figured drying process not cutting! Hubby and I noticed a lot of eye goop and wondered why. We took Maggie to the vet thinking eye infection. Our vet showed us under a magnifying glass the tiny hairs growing back and commented about the very close shave. :frusty:
I'm still dealing with it 4 months later but it's getting better. Let the eye, muzzle hair grow. If you do cut, scissor cut and keep up with it so it looks clean or you might have increased eye goop. That was the advice my breeder gave me when she saw Maggie. 
A lesson learned, like soooo many members, if I don't groom, I will stay at groomer's while trimming Maggie's body fur. 
Jeanne & Maggie


----------



## Havamum

Thanks for the advice! I have read a shocking amount of horror stories about groomers. I would also consider writing down instructions, I wonder if groomers just got on automatic and forget specific instructions?? I dont think I will ever take Suki to the groomers though, and she is very nervous of them. I have been taking her to one groomer to condition her, just bringing her in the door, giving her treats, then leaving. Last time the groomer tried giving Suki a treat and she refused, so the groomer grabbed the leash from me and pulled Suki towards her, meanwhile Suki is growling and snapping at her. I was annoyed she did this, and grabbed the leash back and told her I didnt think she was helping Suki's fear issues! I think the groomer reminds her too much of the vet, who she is terrified of. She is pretty good with me cutting her hair though, so I may as well just do it myself, especially aftwr reading the many horror stories on here. 
On another note, I did scissor between Suki's eyes and I can finally see her eyes!! I am still letting her beard grow out, but will keep the bangs too, for now.


----------



## JCurling

Celesthav said:


> I've had a mess around Maggie's eyes to deal with since she was groomed last May at 11 months old. I had let all fur grow around her face so her eyes wouldn't be irritated anymore as per breeder's advice. I gave specific directions to the groomer that nothing on Maggie's face, ears, beard and tail was to be cut but the groomer trimmed her anyway. All the body trimming was great except for what the groomer did around Maggies eyes. She was "shaved" between her eyes so close that I didn't notice for a week until the tiny hairs started growing enough to see. I wondered why the groomer said, "Maggie didn't like any face work". I figured drying process not cutting! Hubby and I noticed a lot of eye goop and wondered why. We took Maggie to the vet thinking eye infection. Our vet showed us under a magnifying glass the tiny hairs growing back and commented about the very close shave. :frusty:
> I'm still dealing with it 4 months later but it's getting better. Let the eye, muzzle hair grow. If you do cut, scissor cut and keep up with it so it looks clean or you might have increased eye goop. That was the advice my breeder gave me when
> she saw Maggie.
> A lesson learned, like soooo many members, if I don't groom, I will stay at groomer's while trimming Maggie's body fur.
> Jeanne & Maggie


We brought Pogo to the groomer yesterday for the first time, just to have his face trimmed so we could see his eyes. We're keeping him in a puppy cut. Sure wish I could have read this thread a day before as I didn't know enough to request she not shave between the eyes. He looks really cute but I think she did shave between the eyes. I'll know better next time.


----------



## krandall

Havamum said:


> Thanks for the advice! I have read a shocking amount of horror stories about groomers. I would also consider writing down instructions, I wonder if groomers just got on automatic and forget specific instructions?? I dont think I will ever take Suki to the groomers though, and she is very nervous of them. I have been taking her to one groomer to condition her, just bringing her in the door, giving her treats, then leaving. Last time the groomer tried giving Suki a treat and she refused, so the groomer grabbed the leash from me and pulled Suki towards her, meanwhile Suki is growling and snapping at her. I was annoyed she did this, and grabbed the leash back and told her I didnt think she was helping Suki's fear issues! I think the groomer reminds her too much of the vet, who she is terrified of. She is pretty good with me cutting her hair though, so I may as well just do it myself, especially aftwr reading the many horror stories on here.
> On another note, I did scissor between Suki's eyes and I can finally see her eyes!! I am still letting her beard grow out, but will keep the bangs too, for now.


There ARE good groomers&#8230; I've used 3. But I NEVER, EVER leave Kodi alone with a groomer. If they won't agree to that, they don't groom my dog.

Unfortunately, I've had bad luck KEEPING groomers.  My first got hurt when a large dog tried to jump off the table, messed up her back, and can't groom any more. My next one moved away. My most recent one was WONDERFUL, but the store she works for (an independent "boutique" dog supply store) started to insist on kennel cough vaccine, which is ineffective, and unnecessary. As much as I loved her work, and Kodi really liked her, I won't give my dog unneeded vaccines for ANY reason.

So&#8230; Now I do him at home. She just bathed him and trimmed his feet and nails and sani for me, since he's in long coat anyway. I do his weekly bathing anyway, so it just got me out of one bath every 3 weeks. I HATE doing his nails by myself, because the groomer could get it done much faster, and he didn't argue about it. And I don't do as nice a job trimming his feet as she does. But we are managing on our own, and I'm getting better at it!


----------



## Celesthav

Havamom,

Don't give up on groomers. There are some wonderful groomers, as you can see in the grooming photos. It was my first professional grooming done on Maggie and a learning lesson for me and the groomer. I did give written instructions along with Maggie's vaccination record. The lady did an excellent body cut. Exactly what I wanted, 2". She didn't follow directions on the rest; tail, face, etc.... Working with a new groomer is just like your hair stylist, a work in progress. It's wonderful if they get it right the first time, but I never give up on someone that's does nice overall work. The other three groomers were excellent. I think I got the newest groomer and she didn't know the breed.

I tried bangs last Nov. I think I cut them too long since the fur just flopped over and didn't look right on Maggie. Her fur is fine and may not stand up like some of the pics I've seen of bangs. I might ask for help from a groomer on how to do a proper bang cut or search YouTube . It would be nice not to pull Maggie's fur up in a pony tail. I love seeing her eyes and we enjoy the long puppy cut in spring and summer months.

So sad Suki had a negative experience while conditioning her with groomer. Have you tried going into a box pet store's grooming dept with Suki? Standing at the window, in the store, watching the groomers at PetSmart would probably be very good exposure. After watching for awhile, just walk around store and then leave. I would repeat once a week just for the exposure. It will be a good outing too. 
Jeanne & Maggie


----------



## Tom King

I'm looking for a better video camera. I need to make a video of Pam trimming a face, along with many others. I'll see if I can get her to take some pictures of some of our girls.


----------



## Celesthav

Tom,
You're so sweet! I've seen Blanchi with bangs last year but I couldn't duplicate Pam's cut. 
If you find a good video camera, let me know, we're looking for one too. Got to keep up with Maggie's zoooming!
I'll post pictures of Maggie on her 1st boat ride at Lake Gaston later this week. 
Jeanne & Maggie


----------



## JCurling

Tom King said:


> I'm looking for a better video camera. I need to make a video of Pam trimming a face, along with many others. I'll see if I can get her to take some pictures of some of our girls.


That would be great! I watched Pam groom Pogo the day we brought him home but it would still be helpful to have a video of face and paw trimming to refer to!


----------



## Martha D

*Grow or Trim Hair in Corner of Eyes*

Please forgive me. I've read both suggestions regarding grooming the inside corner of my Archie's eyes. I have notice the "goop" in the corner of his eyes and if I don't clean it out with a wet paper towel, the hair can become stained.
My question still remains...which is better for the pup's eyes...growing the hair in the corner of his eyes, or cutting with scissors?
I'm brand new with this darling pup. I would love to learn to groom him myself. He's a good little guy, standing like a statue when bathed and blown dry! He's won my heart!!!
thank you,
Martha D


----------



## Heather's

We have a home groomer who is wonderful. She takes great care grooming the fur kids. Scout and Truffles love her. She is trying to improve my brushing and combing skills which I unfortunately have not mastered  I sure hope she never moves away!


----------



## prettysmartchic

Martha D said:


> My question still remains...which is better for the pup's eyes...growing the hair in the corner of his eyes, or cutting with scissors?


Martha D, grow it out. If you cut the corners, it will only last a few weeks before it needs to be trimmed again.

Parker has a cowlick, so I don't know what to do about this because his hair grows crazy weird but cutting corners and shaving the bridge is infuriating. It's neat just for a shot while but always needs to be maintained. It's been two months since anyone responded to this post though, so maybe you already figured out what works best for you.


----------



## Zoe093014

I was wondering if there is a particular brand of scissors that is recommended for trimming around the eyes.


----------

